# Anyone lose a Specialized Roubaix? (San Jose)



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am shopping for one and found this on craigslist:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2037718209.html

I talked to the guy on the phone and he was highly sketchy. He offered to meet me in south San Jose. From my conversation and emails with him, I am certain this is a stolen bike. He mispronounced the name of the bike, talked about a flat tire like he was afraid it would be a deal-breaker. When I asked him where he got it, he said it was a gift, and when I asked him why he was selling it he hung up on me.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Camera broke, pay for housing. I hear that too much. I don't know why sellers (lying or not) have to come up with their reasons of selling immediately.

Flat-tire thing is also odd. Use your instincts. Doesn't feel right, don't do it. Ask him which shop he bought it from. "Quiz" him. 

When it comes to things like these, I also have a bit of indecency towards whoever got it stolen from because, after putting down the money to get the bike, why be so careless?


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

2009 Roubaix Elite Specialized Bike - $1000 (san jose north)
Date: 2010-11-01, 8:45PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hello I am selling a 2009 Specialized Roubaix Elite bike. I used this bike for about 6 months but I need money for housing. This bike is used but in excellent condition! Feel free to email me if u have any questions or you would like to see the bike.
Also feel free to shoot me any offers!


my camera broke so this is a picture of the brand new bike, mine also has black handle bars and a black seat.

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 2037718209-0 

PostingID: 2037718209


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> Camera broke, pay for housing. I hear that too much. I don't know why sellers (lying or not) have to come up with their reasons of selling immediately.
> 
> Flat-tire thing is also odd. Use your instincts. Doesn't feel right, don't do it. Ask him which shop he bought it from. "Quiz" him.
> 
> When it comes to things like these, I also have a bit of indecency towards whoever got it stolen from because, after putting down the money to get the bike, why be so careless?


Ventruck,

Not every stolen bike is taken from a campus bike rack, or lifted off of someone's front porch. Just ask Dave Z.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Interestingly, another ad came up for a Roubaix, and it sounds somewhat similar... I emailed him, we'll see...

2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite - $750 (milpitas)
Date: 2010-11-03, 11:20AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hello I am selling a 2005 Roubaix Elite, it is in great condition. It is a size large and has upgraded rims.
Let me know if your interested in the bike.....

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2040438073.html


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got an email from the guy who posted this ad. It is the same guy that I was emailing and talking with yesterday, in response to the first ad for the the "2009" bike. Obviously he doesn't remember my email address. And obviously there is something fishy going on. Needless to say, I am not going to respond to him. 



Dopaminer_09 said:


> Interestingly, another ad came up for a Roubaix, and it sounds somewhat similar... I emailed him, we'll see...
> 
> 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite - $750 (milpitas)
> Date: 2010-11-03, 11:20AM PDT
> ...


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Why not report it? http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/reporting.php#InternetScams


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I did notify SJPD, but they were not interested unless I had some concrete proof of the bike being stolen.



tosa said:


> Why not report it? http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/reporting.php#InternetScams


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

post deleted


----------

